# Not sure why but I got offended.



## Tree Pig (Sep 8, 2009)

Just need to #####, I was standing at the base of a tree today with my ropes in my hand and saddle on when some guy slows down and asks if we needed a climber to go finish the job we were doing. My response to which was um thats what this silly looking stuff around my waist is for. I guess I am sensitive about being old and fat for a tree climber. But 5 minutes later when he turned around and came back and I was up in the tree slinging my 200t with the first couple cuts already done he drove away fast enough. 

But anyways just in case he is an AS member here. This is not from todays job but I just think the pic is appropriate


----------



## ckliff (Sep 8, 2009)

You dont look so terribly fat...and they say you are as old as you think you are.


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 8, 2009)

ckliff said:


> You dont look so terribly fat...and they say you are as old as you think you are.



In general I am not that fat or old, just heavy and older for a climber but I can out work youngsters with ease. I am just glad this wasnt a paying job I was doing some work for my brother in law at a rental house. If this was a customer I would prolly have hit him in the head with the biner in my hand at the time.


----------



## Greystoke (Sep 8, 2009)

*That was awesome!*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Just need to #####, I was standing at the base of a tree today with my ropes in my hand and saddle on when some guy slows down and asks if we needed a climber to go finish the job we were doing. My response to which was um thats what this silly looking stuff around my waist is for. I guess I am sensitive about being old and fat for a tree climber. But 5 minutes later when he turned around and came back and I was up in the tree slinging my 200t with the first couple cuts already done he drove away fast enough.
> 
> But anyways just in case he is an AS member here. This is not from todays job but I just think the pic is appropriate



LMAO! Good for you man...take no b.s. from nobody! You rock


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 8, 2009)

I must say, that is one helluva a ladder ya got there, Stihl. lol. Ef those hacks, if they were worth their salt they wouldn't be trollin' for work they'd be doin' it.


----------



## arborist (Sep 8, 2009)

i doubt he meant anything by it.
times are tough,and probably just a climber sincerely looking for work and hoping you had some.
hard to tell when your not there of course to hear his tone of voice.
no offense but yeah,i think you might be a little sensitive and probably shot down a fellow climber down on his luck lol.


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 8, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> I must say, that is one helluva a ladder ya got there, Stihl. lol. Ef those hacks, if they were worth their salt they wouldn't be trollin' for work they'd be doin' it.



lol yeah not my ladder, but I spent an hour picking the PI off the tree and didnt feel like climbing on it or having my rope getting all rubbed up in it. So I dug this out of the guys garage.


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 8, 2009)

arborist said:


> i doubt he meant anything by it.
> times are tough,and probably just a climber sincerely looking for work and hoping you had some.
> hard to tell when your not there of course to hear his tone of voice.
> no offense but yeah,i think you might be a little sensitive and probably shot down a fellow climber down on his luck lol.



Actually I was quite polite and responded in a joking manor. I kinda was thinking the same thing someone probably came buy and saw me on the ladder on the tree (not the old wood one in this pic) and figured we were a couple HO nubs out trying to kill ourselves and he took a spin up to try and make a few bucks. But hey I was standing there holding my climb line which was a good 40-45 feet up, with my saddle on and 200t at my feet. I am not sure how good a climber he is but he will never make it as a detective.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah nice ladder ya got there Grandpa. What else ya got there? Orthopedic climbing harness?


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 8, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Yeah nice ladder ya got there Grandpa. What else ya got there? Orthopedic climbing harness?



yeah it was a match set came with the ladder. Any time you want to Indian leg wrestle let me know. Like I said earlier I will look like an ass with a ladder like that if it keeps me out of the PI

Actually I find that saddle very comfortable and havent been able to justify spending $300-400 to get a cooler looking one. I am sure the day I put one on I will never go back but I just got rid of the blakes this year so maybe the saddle will come soon.

by the way LOL at _Orthopedic climbing harness_ I almost fell out of my chair. Good thing I didnt I may have had to hit my medical alert button. you know *HELP IVE FALLEN AND CANT GET UP*


----------



## arborist (Sep 8, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Yeah nice ladder ya got there Grandpa. What else ya got there? Orthopedic climbing harness?



LMAO @ Orthopedic climbing harness!!!


----------



## treemandan (Sep 8, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> yeah it was a match set came with the ladder. Any time you want to Indian leg wrestle let me know.
> 
> Actually I find that saddle very comfortable and havent been able to justify spending $300-400 to get a cooler looking one. I am sure the day I put one on I will never go back but I just got rid of the blakes this year so maybe the saddle will come soon.



Nah, you look like a brute, glad I am here and you are there.


Don't mind that guy he was just looking to see if he could be of any help and maybe just wanted to chat.


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 8, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Nah, you look like a brute, glad I am here and you are there.
> 
> 
> Don't mind that guy he was just looking to see if he could be of any help and maybe just wanted to chat.



Id been glad to BS if he stopped but he didnt. I wish I had that wooden ladder there he prolly would have stopped and done it for free because he thought I was an idiot.


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 8, 2009)

damn I can never find a good Indian leg wresting match.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 8, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> damn I can never find a good Indian leg wresting match.



I have no idea what an Indian leg wrestling match is but I'm quite certain I would not want to do it with you. No offense, good sir.


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 8, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> I have no idea what an Indian leg wrestling match is but I'm quite certain I would not want to do it with you. No offense, good sir.



lol kinda something two grown men shouldnt be doing anyways may be kinda ummm tender (staying politically correct). I thought eveyone did it as a kid though.


But here

leg wrestling


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 8, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> lol kinda something two grown men shouldnt be doing anyways may be kinda ummm tender (staying politically correct). I thought eveyone did it as a kid though.
> 
> 
> But here
> ...



Well, at least you're head to toe, but the equipment still lines up. Not sure 'bout you anymore, Stihl. lol


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 8, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> Well, at least you're head to toe, but the equipment still lines up. Not sure 'bout you anymore, Stihl. lol



ROFL :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 8, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Yeah nice ladder ya got there Grandpa. What else ya got there? Orthopedic climbing harness?


 

Had to be the shoes. like grandpa wears .hoofing it, doing laps around the mall.

Jeez, the laces are not even tied.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 8, 2009)

So my friend it looks like ole asthe--- made it up to your neck of the woods lmao. A few years back I may have wrestled with ya but now I can't risk a strained murcel lmao


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 8, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> Had to be the shoes. like grandpa wears .hoofing it, doing laps around the mall.
> 
> Jeez, the laces are not even tied.



Hey man them sneaks give me a great grip and not all that expensive if I got to toss them after getting out of the PI. Its not a fashion show man good call on the laces just come down to tie it and went back up.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 8, 2009)

I hear ya there brother, once you find your grips, stick with em.


----------



## arborist (Sep 8, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Hey man them sneaks give me a great grip and not all that expensive if I got to toss them after getting out of the PI. Its not a fashion show man good call on the laces just come down to tie it and went back up.



uh oh,can't tie your shoes in the tree anymore hey gramps? tehetehe


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 8, 2009)

arborist said:


> uh oh,can't tie your shoes in the tree anymore hey gramps? tehetehe



I can if I have too but I was only 20 feet up and it was easier to come down and tie them plus it was 95 and I needed a drink.

HOLY CRAP I WISH I NEVER STARTED THIS POST. lolololol


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Sep 8, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic, 

I thought i was the only person in the world that knew what indian leg wrestling is... If I ever gat back to CT, i'll grab a couple of cases and a roll of skoal and we can give it a go.

BTW, I enjoy your posts, keep it up.

You effin' rock bro.

T


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 8, 2009)

BlackenedTimber said:


> Stihl-O-Matic,
> 
> I thought i was the only person in the world that knew what indian leg wrestling is... If I ever gat back to CT, i'll grab a couple of cases and a roll of skoal and we can give it a go.
> 
> ...



LOL thanks Timber, I think maybe were both dating ourselves. I bet Rope remembers it..  I say next GTG we have a big indian leg wrestling tourny.


----------



## mckeetree (Sep 8, 2009)

The shoes, the ladder. Classic.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 8, 2009)

I had these Mexicans bother me looking for work on a jobsite and I was pretty dam offended.

Why just today I saw a couple with a Stihl buckin up a maple log on my turf. I stopped and screamed at them for a while.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Sep 8, 2009)

"cerveza gratis!" 

Gets em everytime! Treemandan

Stihl o matic, you gotta love the people who look at your truck, chipper, saws, and you up in the tree and ask that question of all questions...
" Do you do treework? " 

Maybe since he didn't see any spikes on your feet he thought you didn't know what you are doing, that and the ladder are a dead giveaway.


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 8, 2009)

Slvrmple72 said:


> "cerveza gratis!"
> 
> Gets em everytime! Treemandan
> 
> ...



Thats the best reply yet man. The ladder was really there to get me on the roof for some crap I had to do up there. But I use a werner ladder that wooden one was borrowed from the HO because I didnt bring mine. But I do use a ladder a lot when I rope climb just to get me that first 14 feet. May not be much but I like using it.


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 9, 2009)

by the way them sneakers may look funny but this is the tread on them and my feet never slip when I am climbing or moving around in the tree.


----------



## treeman82 (Sep 9, 2009)

Earlier this summer I was sitting at a house for about 2 - 3 weeks pretty much just doing pruning. 2 companies stopped to have some fun with me. 1 of them I was on the ground packing up for the day, and he said to watch out that certain guys don't turn me in... I said to send them on over, I have all my certs... this guy has none. The other guys I was up in this pine tree on the side of the road and they drove by in the company truck... asked if I needed any help or a climber. We BS'ed for a few min and they went on their merry way. Neither one bothered me.


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 9, 2009)

treeman82 said:


> Earlier this summer I was sitting at a house for about 2 - 3 weeks pretty much just doing pruning. 2 companies stopped to have some fun with me. 1 of them I was on the ground packing up for the day, and he said to watch out that certain guys don't turn me in... I said to send them on over, I have all my certs... this guy has none. The other guys I was up in this pine tree on the side of the road and they drove by in the company truck... asked if I needed any help or a climber. We BS'ed for a few min and they went on their merry way. Neither one bothered me.




At least no one made fun of your sneakers.:blob6::blob4::blob6:


----------



## treemandan (Sep 9, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> by the way them sneakers may look funny but this is the tread on them and my feet never slip when I am climbing or moving around in the tree.



Not so much the sneaks that look funny but what they are attached to.

I see your point and I also climb in gummy footwear, boots though. I hate those hard soled logger boots. But don't your feet hurt climbing in them sneaks? Man, its making my feet itch thinking bout all the stuff that gets in em.


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 9, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Not so much the sneaks that look funny but what they are attached to.
> 
> I see your point and I also climb in gummy footwear, boots though. I hate those hard soled logger boots. But don't your feet hurt climbing in them sneaks? Man, its making my feet itch thinking bout all the stuff that gets in em.



feet dont hurt a bit, I only use them hip thrusting or handover hand, If I footlock I wear Merrills that are mids. I dont really have a problem with chips getting in either not sure why. Obviously I wear boots with spikes but for ropes I feel the tree so much better in sneakers and standing or walking on limbs I get more surface area on the limb because my size 13 wraps around the limb. 

Hopefully one day before I hit the old folks home Ill get some really cool gear so I will look better. Im just not sure how its gonna make me anymore money. By the time the customer sees I dont have all the neat stuff it means its already out of my bag and going on. So by then its too late.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 9, 2009)

I had bid on this little maple TD years ago but the guy and his buddy decided to hit it with their Pull-on. I also, at the time, worked in a auto shop and the tree was around the corner. I was inspecting cars and the tree was on my test drive route. I kept driving by and waving in diferent cars and could see they were having a problem. For one, the saw wouldn't run right if at all. Second they had no idea what they where up against and it was hurtin them BAD.By the end of the hot day they were so tuckered out pullin on that saw and trying to cut the tree without getting hurt or doing damage... they was beat. Well I drove around again and agian and they started hollering at me:greenchainsaw: Whew, those boys were pissed. They thought I was messin with em. I don't think you could find 2 more pissed off guys.
I told them I wasn't messing with them its just my road test route and even stopped to give a few pulls on the saw but it didn't help.


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 9, 2009)

My last note on this (for now) if you look in the background at that house across the street. Thats one of the smaller ones. This neighborhood is 500-750k houses. None of them complained about my attire and I am getting more work out of it. Maybe they think I really need the money. 

Maybe you guys should dress it down a little.


----------



## StihlRockin' (Sep 9, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I guess I am sensitive about being old and fat for a tree climber.



You're not that fat. I can still see your belt buckle.

*StihlRockin'*


----------



## patrick c (Sep 9, 2009)

how old is old?


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 9, 2009)

44 next month


----------



## treevet (Sep 9, 2009)

If I am up in a tree and see another tree company (that is not a personal friend) pull up on the street to watch me work I generally send my gm over to tell them "the boss said to tell you he charges for lessons". Gm usually comes back and says they were really pissed off....but it always makes them leave.


----------



## chemist (Sep 9, 2009)

What I have learned time and time again, is that experience trumps age and fitness! 

The young guys have the strength and energy to make up for their mistakes by brute force. 

The smart young guys look to the older guys to advance their knowledge!

I've seen older, heavier guys than you make fools out of some young loud mouths!

keep climbing, even if you have to winch yourself up in a wheelchair!


----------



## chemist (Sep 9, 2009)

The other thing is that it is a little bit disrespectful to ask a man tied into a harness if he needs a climber to finish the job.

I might be a little offended by that. I would never ask someone that question, looking for work or not.

I think it would be more respectful if he had asked if you needed some help, and that he was also a climber...


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Sep 9, 2009)

*not sure why but i got offended*

Speaking as one of the (to old & to fat ) I love this Thread we all get there sooner or later, 
I have been hearing this for 15 years now. climbers have come and gone sence I frist head it. You go Man ,Don't stop tell you want to to h$11 with those that try to bring you down, we got tricks they havent had time to learn


----------



## outofmytree (Sep 9, 2009)

Awww SoM you are old!!! At least 6 months older than me.

On the subject of getting up there, after footlocking up a Rose gum today I can tell you I felt about 93 not 43. What idiot invented that barbaric method of hurting yourself in a harness?


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 9, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Awww SoM you are old!!! At least 6 months older than me.
> 
> On the subject of getting up there, after footlocking up a Rose gum today I can tell you I felt about 93 not 43. What idiot invented that barbaric method of hurting yourself in a harness?




yeah I dont like it myself and dont do it much, unless I have too.


----------



## treevet (Sep 9, 2009)

What a laugher.....you guys think 43 and 44 are old lol. I will be climbing well into my 70's when you guys are crying about your rheumatiz sitting on a porch in a wheelchair any day now. 

You can beat the age with exercise (and like said earlier...experience), but you can't beat the age and being a tubbo with anything. When you are young a little extra weight is no big deal just makes you slow and most are spikers only. When you get old and heavy it takes you outta the game.

I know a 2 time national climbing champ that stopped climbing on a daily basis in his early EIGHTIES. But still climbed. 

Why is acceptable to see roofers, construction workers etc. in their latter years and not treemen.:monkey:opcorn:


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 9, 2009)

treevet said:


> What a laugher.....you guys think 43 and 44 are old lol. I will be climbing well into my 70's when you guys are crying about your rheumatiz sitting on a porch in a wheelchair any day now.
> 
> Yeah, I can see you still climbing,...... next summer.....
> 
> ...


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 9, 2009)

treevet said:


> What a laugher.....you guys think 43 and 44 are old lol. I will be climbing well into my 70's when you guys are crying about your rheumatiz sitting on a porch in a wheelchair any day now.
> 
> You can beat the age with exercise (and like said earlier...experience), but you can't beat the age and being a tubbo with anything. When you are young a little extra weight is no big deal just makes you slow and most are spikers only. When you get old and heavy it takes you outta the game.
> 
> ...



Lmao good for you if your 80 and climbing


----------



## treevet (Sep 9, 2009)

treeslayer said:


>



No, Norm Bernar (sp. may be wrong), I worked with him way back with Bartlett. From Flemington, N.J. Hope he is still with us but he would be in his nineties. If not RIP Norm.


----------



## Hddnis (Sep 9, 2009)

Most of the time I'm almost impossible to get a rise out of.

Couple of weeks ago I'm 110' up a Doug Fir, just dropped the top out and setting up to chunk down the spar. This girl about 13-15 years old is walking by on the street at the front of the property and shouts "TREE KILLER!!!" Normally I just ignore them. This time I started to give her the one finger salute.

Stopped myself and just waved normally. It was close. Almost let one of the moronic masses get the better of me.


Mr. HE


----------



## treevet (Sep 9, 2009)

that's mommy and or daddy talking.


----------



## Hddnis (Sep 9, 2009)

treevet said:


> that's mommy and or daddy talking.




In this case it was teacher. I got to talk to the young lady a couple of days later while working on the same multi tree job. 

She was open to learning, but had been brainwashed by her teacher. 

I basically started with trees being unfeeling unintelligent plants and man having a duty to manage them responsibly. I didn't attack the teacher, because it really shouldn't come down to a personality contest. I tried to just talk common sense and I hope she comes around before her brainwashing hurts the rest of us.


Mr. HE


----------



## treevet (Sep 9, 2009)

treevet said:


> No, Norm Bernar (sp. may be wrong), I worked with him way back with Bartlett. From Flemington, N.J. Hope he is still with us but he would be in his nineties. If not RIP Norm.



From Feb., 2003, Arborist News....

"Norman (Berner) celebrated his 85th birthday on July 3 (2002) and while most retirees prefer to spend their time relaxing, Norman chooses to continue his biggest passion-climbing and tree care- on a full time basis.

.....He was New Jersey's climbing champion in 1949, 1950, and 1951. He also won first place in the 1952 tree climbing championship at the National Shade Tree Conference's climbing contest- the predecessor to today's ITCC.".......

When I climbed with him at Bartlett back in the early 70's we top climbers could pretty much climb circles around him. He would fall asleep in the truck at lunch and sometimes we wouldn't wake him. But the boss would always put him on the high profile jobs. Go figure. In retrospect it is easy to see why.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 9, 2009)

treevet said:


> From Feb., 2003, Arborist News....
> 
> "Norman (Berner) celebrated his 85th birthday on July 3 (2002) and while most retirees prefer to spend their time relaxing, Norman chooses to continue his biggest passion-climbing and tree care- on a full time basis.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a dude that loved to climb. You climbed with him in his sixties, no surprise you kicked his ass but the fact he showed up and gave it a go speaks volumes 'bout the man. ####, even I nap at lunch.


----------



## treevet (Sep 9, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> Sounds like a dude that loved to climb. You climbed with him in his sixties, no surprise you kicked his ass but the fact he showed up and gave it a go speaks volumes 'bout the man. ####, even I nap at lunch.



Yeah Blakes, bring me in from a 100 degree high humidity day's work into the 69 degree house my wife keeps and feed me some dinner and I likely go unconscious, waking up at 8 or so not knowing where I am, who I am and probably mouth wide open with food hanging off my lower lip.

ps....I think he was in his fifties, but never been much good at math.


----------



## fishercat (Sep 9, 2009)

*i was higher in the tree today...............*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> In general I am not that fat or old, just heavy and older for a climber but I can out work youngsters with ease. I am just glad this wasnt a paying job I was doing some work for my brother in law at a rental house. If this was a customer I would prolly have hit him in the head with the biner in my hand at the time.



than you were you OLD FART!


----------



## TackleTree (Sep 9, 2009)

treevet said:


> Yeah Blakes, bring me in from a 100 degree high humidity day's work into the 69 degree house my wife keeps and feed me some dinner and I likely go unconscious, waking up at 8 or so not knowing where I am, who I am and probably mouth wide open with food hanging off my lower lip.
> 
> That sounds like my evening routine! Maybe throw a few beers in there. I get mad if I leave any food behind.


----------



## fishercat (Sep 9, 2009)

*as a matter of fact..................*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> lol kinda something two grown men shouldnt be doing anyways may be kinda ummm tender (staying politically correct). I thought eveyone did it as a kid though.
> 
> 
> But here
> ...



Barney Frank would probably be willing to accept your challenge.


----------



## fishercat (Sep 9, 2009)

*you can't be serious!*



Blakesmaster said:


> Well, at least you're head to toe, but the equipment still lines up. Not sure 'bout you anymore, Stihl. lol



you can't see the open toe pumps he is wearing in that tall grass.


----------



## treevet (Sep 9, 2009)

TackleTree said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds like my evening routine! Maybe throw a few beers in there. I get mad if I leave any food behind.
> ...


----------



## fishercat (Sep 9, 2009)

*and by the way...............*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Just need to #####, I was standing at the base of a tree today with my ropes in my hand and saddle on when some guy slows down and asks if we needed a climber to go finish the job we were doing. My response to which was um thats what this silly looking stuff around my waist is for. I guess I am sensitive about being old and fat for a tree climber. But 5 minutes later when he turned around and came back and I was up in the tree slinging my 200t with the first couple cuts already done he drove away fast enough.
> 
> But anyways just in case he is an AS member here. This is not from todays job but I just think the pic is appropriate



you need to clean the smudge off the center of your lens.


----------



## treevet (Sep 9, 2009)

fishercat said:


> you can't see the open toe pumps he is wearing in that tall grass.



repped for that yukker


----------



## treevet (Sep 9, 2009)

What kinda weight you all carrying up in the canopy.

I am 6 ft. tall and weigh 180 in the summer and 185 in the winter. I used to climb in the 155 to 160 range when younger and once got down to 147 to be a welterweight for a competition. 

Come on what do you all weigh.....no make ups. ????

opcorn:


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 10, 2009)

fishercat said:


> you can't see the open toe pumps he is wearing in that tall grass.



Hell man you can have them pumps back to tight for me I need EEE


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 10, 2009)

treevet said:


> What kinda weight you all carrying up in the canopy.
> 
> I am 6 ft. tall and weigh 180 in the summer and 185 in the winter. I used to climb in the 155 to 160 range when younger and once got down to 147 to be a welterweight for a competition.
> 
> ...



275 after a good crap


----------



## treevet (Sep 10, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> 275 after a good crap



Not up in the canopy I hope lol

Gm used to hate my tobacco chewin.....I know he'd draw the line on that one.


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 10, 2009)

treevet said:


> Not up in the canopy I hope lol
> 
> Gm used to hate my tobacco chewin.....I know he'd draw the line on that one.



well you know how that goes, put in a big fat chew and next thing you know you have to drop a log. I would be willing to bet someone here has either done it himself or seen a coworker launch a log from a limb or two.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 10, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> well you know how that goes, put in a big fat chew and next thing you know you have to drop a log. I would be willing to bet someone here has either done it himself or seen a coworker launch a log from a limb or two.



I have done it lmao currrrrrrrrrrrrsplat lol


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 10, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> well you know how that goes, put in a big fat chew and next thing you know you have to drop a log. I would be willing to bet someone here has either done it himself or seen a coworker launch a log from a limb or two.



sometimes the log just can't get to the chipper box, where it belongs


----------



## TackleTree (Sep 23, 2009)

Thats why they call it a rescue 8. So when you gotta dump, gets you to the ground faster to rescue your underwear..lol. Never done it while working a tree but done it a few on my climber while hunting. Usually requires moving my spot thought. 

I am 6'2" weighing in at 285 lbs of lean mean eatin machine.


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 23, 2009)

this was a pretty funny thread. From orthopedic harness to telling other companies you charge for lesson's... Good stuff.


----------

